# trundle bed, truckle bed = συρταρωτό κρεβάτι, συρόμενο κρεβάτι



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Trundle bases are ideal for sleep-overs or guests and are available on a number of models in our singles range.

Τα trundle beds λέγονται και truckle beds. (Btw, η Wikipedia δίνει την πιο-trivia-δεν-γίνεται πληροφορία ότι οι γιοι του Αβραάμ Λίνκολν κοιμόντουσαν σε trundle beds...)

Συρταρωτό κρεβάτι;


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2009)

Η Neoset, η LineaStrom και άλλοι τα λένε πτυσσόμενα κρεβάτια.
Ακόμα με τα κρεβατοστρώματα παλεύεις;


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Άλλο πράγμα είναι τα πτυσσόμενα.


Palavra said:


> Ακόμα με τα κρεβατοστρώματα παλεύεις;


Εσύ τι λες, να περιμένω παιδί;


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2009)

Εσύ ψάχνεις αυτό που βγαίνει από κάτω, δηλαδή το δεύτερο κρεβατάκι του φιλοξενούμενου;


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Ακριβώς αυτό. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2009)

Με κίνδυνο να καταντήσω από αυτούς τους κουραστικούς που επαναλαμβάνονται συνεχώς όταν δεν τους δίνει κανένας σημασία (:)), η Neoset σίγουρα το λέει πτυσσόμενο (δες σελίδα 12 καταλόγου εδώ). Μπορεί να είναι λάθος, βέβαια.


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Δεν γίνεσαι κουραστική, και σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση, γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο πλέον να ξεφυλλίσω άλλους online καταλόγους. Θεωρώ όμως ότι το "πτυσσόμενο" χρησιμοποιείται καταχρηστικά εδώ, αν και το ΛΚΝ (σε αντίθεση με το ΛΝΕΓ) αφήνει ίσως ένα μικρό παραθυράκι:

*πτυσσόμενος -η -ο *[ptisómenos] Ε5 : που είναι κατασκευασμένος έτσι, ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να τον διπλώσει, *να τον μαζέψει*, να τον συμπτύξει, για να καταλαμβάνει λιγότερο χώρο: _Πτυσσόμενα έπιπλα. Πτυσσόμενο κρεβάτι / τραπέζι / ποδήλατο._



Palavra said:


> Η Neoset, η LineaStrom και άλλοι τα λένε πτυσσόμενα κρεβάτια.


Σε αντίθεση με τη Neoset, η LineaStrom ονομάζει πτυσσόμενα αυτά που διπλώνουν, και όχι τα trundle beds.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2009)

Με συγχωρείτε που έσπευσα να βάλω το «συρταρωτό» στον τίτλο, αλλά το βρήκα πολύ πετυχημένο, ιδιαίτερα επειδή παλιά λεξικά μιλάνε για ροδάκια και καρούλια (τα castors, όχι της γιαγιάς) και θα προτιμούσα να μην το πούμε «πτυσσόμενο» μια και ξέρουμε τι παθαίνουν οι πτυσσόμενες πολυθρόνες και οι πτυσσόμενες πόρτες.

Τώρα θα μπορούμε να λέμε: Και η γιαγιά μου αν είχε καρούλια θα ήταν συρταρωτό κρεβάτι.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2009)

Κρατιέμαι, κρατιέμαι, αλλά δεν άντεξα. Με συγχωρείτε για την αποδόμηση και φεύγω τρέχοντας :)


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο, έπεσα πάνω στο συρόμενο κρεβάτι (ευτυχώς δεν έκανε μελανιά). Δεν ξέρω αν το προτιμώ, αλλά δίνει σαφώς περισσότερα ευρήματα από το συρταρωτό.
Θα το προσθέσεις στον τίτλο, παμμέγιστε αντμίν;


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2009)

Καλό είναι και ακριβές σε σχέση με τα καρούλια (τα trundles). Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω ότι ένα συρόμενο κρεβάτι είναι ένα οποιοδήποτε κρεβάτι με ροδάκια που μπορείς να το σέρνεις αποδώ κι αποκεί. Για να το θεωρήσω καλό μετάφρασμα για το trundle bed, που η σημασία του έχει περιοριστεί σε αυτό το δίδυμο σύστημα, θα πρέπει να μου εγγυηθείτε ότι το «συρόμενο» χρησιμοποιείται κι αυτό αποκλειστικά με τη σημασία του «συρταρωτού». :)


----------



## stathis (May 4, 2009)

Σοφά μίλησες, γερο-Γκάνταλφ.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, μπας κι έχουμε για το sleepover (βλ. πρώτο ποστ) κάτι καλύτερο από το πιτζάμα πάρτι;


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, μπας κι έχουμε για το sleepover (βλ. πρώτο ποστ) κάτι καλύτερο από το πιτζάμα πάρτι;



Όταν είναι να κοιμίσετε κάποιον φίλο, τραβάτε έξω το κρεβάτι και...


----------



## stathis (May 4, 2009)

Δεν μου κάνει αυτή η σύνταξη, γιατί το κείμενο απευθύνεται στους πωλητές και όχι στους πελάτες, αλλά thanks anyway. Συμβιβάζομαι και με τις πιτζάμες πάντως, μακάρι να ήταν αυτό το μόνο μου πρόβλημα.
(Σου 'χω πιο δύσκολα για μετά...)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2009)

Για νυχτερινές φιλοξενίες;


----------



## stathis (May 4, 2009)

Μάλλον θα το πετάξω το sleepover και θα πω απλά "... είναι ιδανικό για φιλοξενούμενους". Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως... :)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2009)

Καλά. Γράφεις ότι είναι για το πρώτο ποστ. Κι εγώ απλώς μύριζα τα δάχτυλά μου.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2009)

Βοηθητικό (ή πρόσθετο*) συρόμενο κρεβάτι, ίσως;

για να διακριθεί από το απλό συρόμενο κρεβάτι, που αναφέρει ο nickel στο #11, 
αν και τα συρόμενα κρεβάτια (με ρόδες) απαντώνται συνήθως σε νοσοκομεία (μακριά από μας!) και τα συρταρωτά (με καρούλια) στα νεκροτομεία (το κακό συναπάντημα!) 

όσο για το sleepover, μάλλον είναι προτιμότερο να κοπεί αφού η φιλοξενία το καλύπτει μια χαρά. (Έτσι δεν το λέμε, φυσιολογικά; I slept over at John's=με φιλοξένησε ο Ιωάννης ή κοιμήθηκα στου Γιάννη)

sleep over= ρ. ξενοκοιμάμαι. sleepover ουσ. αρμένικη επίσκεψη :)

*επειδή συνήθως μπαίνει από κάτω, να το λέγαμε "υπόθετο";


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλό είναι και ακριβές σε σχέση με τα καρούλια (τα trundles). Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω ότι ένα συρόμενο κρεβάτι είναι ένα οποιοδήποτε κρεβάτι με ροδάκια που μπορείς να το σέρνεις αποδώ κι αποκεί. Για να το θεωρήσω καλό μετάφρασμα για το trundle bed, που η σημασία του έχει περιοριστεί σε αυτό το δίδυμο σύστημα, θα πρέπει να μου εγγυηθείτε ότι το «συρόμενο» χρησιμοποιείται κι αυτό αποκλειστικά με τη σημασία του «συρταρωτού». :)


_Ανασυρόμενο κρεβάτι_, για να εναρμονίζεται και με το ανασυρόμενο σύστημα προσγείωσης (που επίσης έχει τροχούς). 

Κατάκλιση φιλοξενουμένων με πρόχειρο τρόπο: _στρωματσάδα_ (κατά το ΛΚΝ η σύνδεση με το _στρώμα_ είναι παρετυμολογική, κατά το ΛΝΕΓ όχι). :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2010)

Πάντως εάν αποδώσουμε «τροχήλατο κρεβάτι» το _truckle bed_, τότε θα τιμήσουμε κατά έναν τρόπο και την ιστορία τής λέξης _truckle_. Βλέπετε, το _truckle_ προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη _τροχιλία / τροχιλεία / τροχιλέα_ "τροχαλία" [ < _τροχίλος_ < _τρέχω_ ]. Αντιγράφω από το Online Etymology Dictionary για το _truckle_: "small wheel or roller," late 14c., from Anglo-Fr. _trocle_, from L. _trochlea_ "a small wheel, sheaf of a pulley," from Gk. _τροχιλεία _"a pulley," from _τροχός_ "wheel," from _τρέχειν_ "to run," from PIE base *_dhregh_- "to run" (cf. O.Ir. _droch_ "wheel," Lith. _pa-drosti_ "to run fast"). _Truckle bed_ "small bed on wheels that can be stowed under a larger bed" is from mid-15c. Κι επομένως δεν είναι τελικά περίεργο που όντως χρησιμοποιείται και η απόδοση _*τροχήλατο κρεβάτι*_ για να δηλώσει το _truckle bed_. :) Βέβαια, εάν μεταφράζουμε κάποιο κείμενο εποχής (βλ. σχετ. συζήτηση στο νήμα «Εσάς σας χαλάει;») και επιδιώκουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε παρωχημένους όρους που να αποπνέουν το λεξιλόγιο του χθες (χωρίς να μας πτοεί το ενδεχόμενο παρανόησης από τον αναγνώστη τού σήμερα), υπάρχει και η εξόχως εύστοχη λέξη *καριόλα* (προφ. _καργιόλα_) η οποία προέρχεται από το ιταλ. _cariola_ "κρεβατάκι για μωρά κάτω από το νυφικό κρεβάτι".


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι την καριόλα = κρεβάτι μάς έχουν μάθει αρκετά μυθιστορήματα να μην την παρεξηγούμε. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσα σίριαλ βασισμένα σε γνωστά διασκευασμένα βιβλία για άλλες εποχές έχουν φέρει _καριόλες_ από την οθόνη της ΕΡΤ στον καθωσπρεπισμό του μικροαστικού σαλονιού.


----------

